# Melbourne CBD bottle shop recommendations



## Jez (29/7/19)

Hi, i’ll be in Melbourne for one night staying at the Novotel Central 399 Little Lonsdale St and want to grab some cans and bottles of good local beer. Any bottle shop recommendations close by where I can stock up? I’ll be trying to get to Stomping Ground which appears to be an 18 min tram ride away. Cheers


----------



## razz (29/7/19)

You can catch a tram going east out to Richmond and go to Purvis cellars. They have a crazy range of beers and a few on tap also. Probably about the same time in a tram as going to Collingwood. 
https://www.purvisbeer.com.au


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/7/19)

2nd what razz says Purvis for the take away's and you can also get take away's from Stomping Ground.


----------



## theSeekerr (29/7/19)

Carwyn Cellars is a long ride out on the 86 tram but it's pretty great.

Beermash is similar, out in the same direction but a lot closer to town. Ditto Slowbeer.

If you have the time, take the 86 out to Carwyn, buy some beers, drink from some of the taps, and then do a crawl back into town via Tallboy and Moose, Fixation Incubator, Beermash, Slowbeer, Craft & Co, and...whatever else I'm forgetting right now.


----------



## Jez (29/7/19)

Thanks for the help everyone. I’ll check out Purvis but probably won’t have time to go anywhere else. I’ll keep your suggestions for next time Seekerr


----------

